
Visualization of 2000 yellow press covers about the Brexit - moklick
https://www.zeit.de/politik/ausland/2020-01/brexit-britische-tabloids-grossbritannien-zeitungen-titelbilder
======
gharding
This misses the whole point of Brexit, even so many years later. You don't
have to look at tabloid covers to understand Brexit, you have to understand
the fundamental grievances of the opposition that were ignored and even
inflamed for decades.

It is rather ironic that the "democracies" which are by all objective measures
not self-governing democracies at all, are being consumed by an inherently
anti-democratic organ of sham and facade democracy called the EU that has
utter contempt for the people it lies about representing; while the
monarchical system of the UK is choosing self-governance and a form of
democratic governance that at least purports to respect the people.

